# Befestigung Angelschirm



## Wulfsbarsch (1. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte einen großen Angelschirm an meinem Boot befestigen und zwar so, dass der Schirm über die gesamte Breite des Rumpfes reicht. Die Idee ist, eine Halterung in der Mitte der mittleren Sitzbank anzubringen, so dass die Schirmstange dann von oben dort reingeschoben werden kann. Weiß einer von euch, unter welchem Stichwort beziehungsweise wo ich eine solche Halterung finden kann? Bis jetzt ist meine Suche leider ergebnislos verlaufen.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Michael.S (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich weis jetzt nicht wie deine Sitzbank aussieht, ich hatte eine Schirmbefestigung die ähnlich einer Schraubzwinge war, konnte man senkrecht und auch waagerecht anbringen,eigentlich war die für einen Balkon gedacht, ansonnsten hatte ich im Boot auch schon einen ganz normalen Sonnenschirmständer benutzt, so einen den man mit Wasser befüllen kann, spart Gewicht beim Transport


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (1. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Klar, das hätte ich auch gleich schreiben können: die Bank ist kastenförmig und aus Aluminium. Die Halterung, die du meinst, besitze ich schon. Damit kann man einen Schirm ander Bordwand befestigen. Ich möchte ihn aber unmittelbar an der Sitzbank befestigen, die Halterung also an die Wand der Sitzbank festschrauben...


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (1. Oktober 2018)

Genau so in der Art:

https://www.amazon.de/Angelschirm-Halterung-Angelkoffer-Regenschirm-Angelstuhl/dp/B076MNF9XX/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅZÕÑ&qid=1538408416&sr=8-1-spons&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=angelschirm+halterung&psc=1

Ist nur leider im Durchmesser zu groß. Der Durchmesser der Stangen gängiger Angelschirme dürfte etwa 1 cm kleiner sein. Das ist mir so zu wackelig.


----------



## Michael.S (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube nicht das das viel wackeln würde, ansonsten könnte man ja mit ein paar kleinen Holzkeilen nachhelfen


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Oktober 2018)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das das viel wackeln würde, ansonsten könnte man ja mit ein paar kleinen Holzkeilen nachhelfen



Was anderes fällt mir auch nicht ein.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (1. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht ist es ja einen Versuch wert. Dann muss ich mir aber wohl zwei der Halterungen bestellen. Ich werde berichten...

Gruß


----------



## Lorenz (1. Oktober 2018)

Wulfsbarsch schrieb:


> Klar, das hätte ich auch gleich schreiben können: die Bank ist kastenförmig und aus Aluminium.


Welche Maße hat die? Passt da nicht vielleicht eine extra große Schraubzwinge? Vielleicht kannst du mit zwei Schraubzwingen ein Stück Brett oder dergl. befestigen, und da eine Befestigung draufschrauben?


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (1. Oktober 2018)

Das klappt leider nicht. Die Halterung soll schon an der Seite der Sitzbank mittig befestigt werden.


----------



## mlkzander (1. Oktober 2018)

zum schlosser, passendes rohr ausgesucht, 2 laschen mit je 2 bohrungen angeschweisst, die schirmhalterung an die kiste geschraubt und gut is das ding fürn trinkgeld


----------

